# Anyone taking holdiays this xmas season?



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I'm taking some holidays this year between xmas and new years, no trip or anything, just hanging around to get a couple of home projects done.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is a good time to take a break..........looking back I wish I had taken more of the time off between Christmas and New Years, but the week was all listed as statutory holidays for us and the company offered "triple" time to work them.

Every year I would work all the days................and then regret it when I got my paycheque and the government took half.....................

My son would be in a holiday hockey tournament, and I would work all night........go the games in the day..........and sleep whenever I could.

Dumb...............there is more to life than money.


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

Working up until we close 12PM Christmas Eve, with Christmas and Boxing Day off. I came from the bank and used to have to work until 3:00 Christmas Eve, but now I’m at an Investment Firm, so this is a real treat this year, especially since we do out-of-town travelling that day. It won’t be such a rush!

Working next week up until 4:00PM New Years Eve, then off New Years Day and booked Jan.2 off to spend time with my hubby and family. I don’t mind working the weeks of Christmas and New Years. We don’t have kids and we both have to work. We get everything done early, so it’s a very relaxed time for us.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

I get four weeks and love it. I got offered to work over christmas and get double time (I work 14-7 shifts) but there was to many things going on that I would miss, I'm away enough throughout the year and I did pretty good at saving this year.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

Got a last minute opportunity to go to Banff for 4 days. It is over Christmas.....one son will be at inlaws and the other son will drive up Christmas eve for 2 days. We had our family Christmas dinner last Sun when we could all be together so this was a great little break. I do have about 10 hours of work I brought along...but I can find a couple of hours a day to get it done. (;

We were very frugal all our lives and work always came second after our family values....when there is work...you work.....if we had to miss a birthday or other event we got together when we could to celebrate. And work was very good to us....not for material things but we always had food on the table, a roof over our heads and stability for our family. The rest is the price you pay for the choices you make.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

After taking 4 weeks holidays, 1 week of 'birth' leave for new baby, and 4 weeks of parental leave this year, I have no more holiday time left. So I'll be working everything but the stats. Work shuts down early on Dec 24 and Dec 31, so that leaves a bit of time to relax. Already thinking about holidays for 2015.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Going to Ft. McMurray today for four days over Christmas. Then it is back home and we leave for SE Asia on Dec. 31. New Years eve and most of the day will be on the plane.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

When I was a "worker bee" I used to have to take vacation days in late December (use'em or lose'em). Later, in management, I maxed out in the summer. Late December was a good time to do other things than clean bird shyte out of cuckoo clocks (dealing with staff) and it made me the good guy as I could cover for vacationing staff.

In early Dec. my son told me his corp had offered his group overtime on Dec 27-28 AND a 50% bonus for not taking holidays between Dec. 15 and Jan. 15. I'm trying to decide if that's good or bad for stock in the company stock. I'm already up 50% YTD on it but thinking of buying more.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Beware if you leave the pets at home while you go out for Christmas dinner.............they may have a few friends of their own over.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhg7Xm4FXAY


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Firm gave everyone Dec 24 off and of course I have the 25th and 26th off. I'm saving up my vacation trip for a 2-week vacation in summer out east. Should be fun!  Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Only work 3 days a week,wife works full time with 5 weeks holidays,

Both of us are not working this Christmas and the rest going forward ,visit and travel

Drive careful be safe

Happy Holidays


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup, a few days, including today!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Hanging around in PV and going to friends for Christmas Eve and again to other friends for Christmas Day.


----------

